# seraphims for display



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, I will be getting two seraphims for pets and to use for wedding display. Is there anyone here that has used their white birds for display and any pointers would be great.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI SRIRIT WINGS, Who are you getting your SERAPHIMS FROM? ANN ELLIS I hope. .GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> HI SRIRIT WINGS, Who are you getting your SERAPHIMS FROM? ANN ELLIS I hope. .GEORGE


Yes George they are coming from her. she is a really nice person


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> Yes George they are coming from her. she is a really nice person


 SPIRIT WINGS, Ann is very nice person you know that she has a club SERAPHIM INTERNATIONAL CLUB we are about 25 members about half are in France and Germany. ...GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> SPIRIT WINGS, Ann is very nice person you know that she has a club SERAPHIM INTERNATIONAL CLUB we are about 25 members about half are in France and Germany. ...GEORGE


Thanks, I will like to join that. I will google that. can you post any pics of your birds? have you ever used them for display at a wedding?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, you are so lucky to get Seraphims. What sweet, gentle birds they are. I had a pair, lost them to weasels this winter. The hen was especially friendly, would come land on me and beg for food every day. Sure do miss them.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would love a pair, the are so beautiful! They remind me of my Satinette's only in white.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I should get the pair next week. I inquired about them to her back in march I think, and Anne just called and said she had a pair that could not be bought by the original person due to a family illness. we talked for 45 mins and she was so helpful. I look forward to getting such beautiful birds. I just hope they won't mind being on display sometimes, I guess we will see.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I would love a pair, the are so beautiful! They remind me of my Satinette's only in white.


the guy i got some of mine off has 3 white satinettes i coulda got them but he said they arnt the best for shows. they are a coulour that just fades away over moulting i forget the colour


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Most people use white ringneck doves for wedding displays. That is what I am planning to use. I have 3 pair now, and two pair on eggs. They seem to be better 'cage' birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Grim said:


> Most people use white ringneck doves for wedding displays. That is what I am planning to use. I have 3 pair now, and two pair on eggs. They seem to be better 'cage' birds.


your right, I was going to get some white ringnecks, but then I saw a picture of two seraphims in this big heart shaped white bird cage on display at a wedding and they were beautiful! I will keep them in the loft with my homers when not on display. if they don't like the job I guess they will be just my pets. I would'nt want them to be unhappy.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

They should like the job just fine, especially if you handle them a lot. They must be used to moving from cage to cage and be used to crowds of people.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

philodice said:


> They should like the job just fine, especially if you handle them a lot. They must be used to moving from cage to cage and be used to crowds of people.


Thanks philodice, I will enjoy getting them ready and tame. good advice!


----------

